
Aaron Swartz on misogyny in technology - wglb
http://feministing.com/2013/01/15/aaron-swartz-on-misogyny-in-technology/
======
roopeshv
makes me wonder, would you (or feministing) stop supporting aaron if he was on
the other side of the fence

